# Why men don't write agony columns



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Dear Peter: 
I hope you can help me here. The other day I set off for work leaving my husband in the house watching the TV as usual. I hadn't gone more than a mile down the road when my engine conked out and the car shuddered to a halt.

I walked back home to get my husband's help. When I got home I couldn't believe my eyes. He was in the bedroom with a neighbour lady making mad passionate love to her.

I am 32, my husband is 34 and we have been married for twelve years. 
When I confronted him, he broke down and admitted that he'd been having an affair for the past six months.

I told him to stop or I would leave him. He was let go from his job six 
months ago and he says he has been feeling increasingly depressed and worthless. I love him very much, but ever since I gave him the ultimatum he has become increasingly distant. I don't feel I can get through to him anymore.

Can you please help? 
Sincerely, 
Mrs. Sheila Usk

Dear Sheila: 
A car stalling after being driven a short distance can be caused by a 
variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking that there is no debris in the fuel line. If it is clear, check the jubilee clips holding the vacuum pipes onto the inlet manifold. If none of these approaches solves the problem, it could be that the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery pressure to the carburettor float chamber.

I hope this helps. 
Best regards

Peter


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol: Still laughing 5 minutes later...lol


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ...

.. still laughing

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ..........quality!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Missed this, glad someone bumped it. Classic!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> 
> .. still laughing
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


...still laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

